# Taxa de justiça



## 4rivers (Jun 16, 2011)

Greetings, 

After nearly five years and with the Portuguese Judicial system delaying the process, twice , I finally managed to get divorced in Portugal . My now ex-wife was liable to pay all court costs. This was almost two years ago . 

Last week I got notification from my lawyer that I was liable to pay - Taxa de Justica, to the tune of 326.40 euros and it has to be paid within - 10 days. 
The calculation for those who might be interested ;

"valor da ação" of a divorce process is 30.000,01 Euros, which means taxa de justiça = 6 x 102,00 = 612,00

We have a dedution of 10% for sending files in electronic format: 612,00 x 0,9= 550,80 Euros

regarding this value (550,80) we only advance half = 275,40 Euros.

Must add also a value of 51,00 Euros relative to documents joined during the trial: 275,40 + 51,00 = 326,40 

Now my lawyer was exceptionally friendly and helpful , which is sort of unusual , and I am wondering if any of you have had dealings with the ''taxa de justiça'' and can tell me if this is Kosher . 
He insists that I am liable to pay this , irrespective of the court costs being awarded to my ex-wife to pay . He suggested I could ask for the money back from my ex-wife ( which is really a waste of time , as she still wants blood ) 

So any one, have any ideas ??


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

4rivers

It sounds like a bit of a mess - possibly the best thing to do is to go to someone else in the legal system, such as an alternative lawyer - for professional advice which may be provided without long consultation fees.

The alternative if in Portugal, maybe to ask the Provedor de Justica in Lisbon:

Provedor de Justi?a - Na Defesa do Cidad?o

I have found them very helpful with aspects of maladministration, although I don't know if they would deal with legal cases. Don't email them as I haven't had any responses.

Telephone or send an urgent letter explaining.

Otherwise, if you are British, I wonder if the British Embassy in Lisbon can advise where to go?

https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-lisbon

I really don't know if either of these offices could help but they may be able to point you to someone who can if other forum members have no experience in this matter.

Other than that, I can only wish you good luck in sorting it all out.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Go to another lawyer???? It will cost you more in the end. Perhaps putting it all behind you and getting on with your life might be a better idea.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lawyers advised by British Embassy are all at the top end of scale and expensive, cost you more than the extras you've been billed for to say hello

Basic information here that might help you check what your paying for
Portal do Cidadão - Divórcio - partilha de bens do casal


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

All information on that site is brilliant. Canoeman once again to the rescue. Think we will have to change your name to BATMAN.


----------

